# Aligning a label



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there some secret to aligning a label on a bottle? I'm using the 750mL on the back to alighn the back lable; and I thought I could somehow use the dots at the bottem of the label to center the label between the two bottle seams.


Ya know what all of this tells me?


I'm being way too picky about this and should have another glass of wine!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sometimes I will use the seam on the side of the bottle to visually see that the label is straight up and down.................

Sometimes I have sampled so much wine while bottling it doesn't matter.....










*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 11, 2007)

When someone points out that my labels are crooked, I always congratulate them, as it is done on purpose to see who will notice.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not too fussy anymore...I had a detached retina and now everythinglooks a little wobbly....no straight lines in my life....so I wouldn't notice if they were straight...I do try my best tho.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

*I ususally eyeball it but sometimes. I get a tea towel that has a criss cross pattern, kind of a grid and I lay the bottle on it and line up the bottom of the bottle with one of the horizontal lines then place the label even with the line above it as to where I want to place it. Works pretty good even it you are sampling as you go along.!!!* 



*Ramona






*
*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice tip Ramona. I need all the help I can get to keep to a straight line. It looks like your cow is chewing gum!


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks all..yeah..I finally decided not to worry about it. Anyone who is given the gift of wine and is going to complain about a slightly askew label might not deserve the bottle to begin with come to think of it!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2007)

As a woodworker it seems I have an eye for plumb and level as they just magically go on straight with little work at all. Im sure that will change with age though!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't usually have much trouble either, Wade. I never thought about using the "seam" lines to get them straight. If my shrink cap has a pull tab, I like having that tab to the left of the label. (There is no earthly reason why other than it looks nice!) I make the bottom of the label parallel with the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Nov 12, 2007)

wade said:


> As a woodworker it seems I have an eye for plumb and level
> as they just magically go on straight with little work at all. Im sure
> that will change with age though!



It does



!


----------



## CajunTim (Nov 13, 2007)

I used to always have my labels a bit off one way or the other. I found a salsa bowl that fit just right.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 13, 2007)

So do you put the labels on while the bottle is standing up? I'm not sure I could do that.

I lay mine down on a dishtowel on my kitchen counter. Some year I will make that bottle holder/labeler that was in Winemaker mag a year+ ago and plumb a placement line on it.


----------



## CajunTim (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes Joan, I do put the labels on the bottles as they are standing up. I set in a short chair that puts my eye level right about even with the bottle and bowl. I stick it in the middle first then work my fingers out toward both sides.


----------

